# Lisboa - Lisbon



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

07-09-2011:

1. Early in the morning in hotel Fénix Lisboa.


2. 


3. Praça Marquês de Pombal


4. Avenida Liberdade.


5.


6.


7.


8.


9.


10.


11.


12.


13. 


14.


15. 


16.


17.


18. Rua das Petras


19.


20. Praça dos Restauradores


21.


22.


23. Hard Rock Cafe


24. Praça dos Restauradores


25. Elevado da Gloriá


26.


27.


-to be continued-


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice photos from Lisbon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great shots from Lisbon, Topaas


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Avenida da Liberdade is stunning, isnt it?


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

28.


29.


30.


31.


32.


33.


34.


35. Teatro Eden


36.


37.


38.


39.


40.


41.


42. Estação do Rossio


43.


44.


45. Teatro Nacional Dona maria II


46.


47. Rossio


48.


49.


50.


51.


52.


53.


54. Igreja do Carmo


55. Rua da Betesega


56.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the wonderful pics from Lisbon....:cheers:


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

El_Greco said:


> Avenida da Liberdade is stunning, isnt it?


yes it is  and it's getting better...


----------



## EEH (Jul 16, 2010)

Teatro Eden is my favourite building.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Fantastic city! I'll be traveling there soon, so i'd love to see more pics, with some caption if possible


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Lisbon is so romantic, with so many cosy squares and streets...It´s very nice too the nearness of the see and its bridges...Plus you eat very well there...a paradise for some holidays...


----------



## quemans (Nov 25, 2011)

i'd love to see more pics .


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Great shots from Lisbon!!


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

57. Rua Augusta


58. Elevador de Sant Justa


59.


60.


61.


62.


63.


64.


65.


66. Rua da Conceição


67.


68.


69.


70.


71.


72. Rua de São Julião


73.


74. Arco do Triunfo da Rua Augusta


75.


76.


77.


78. Praça do Comércio


79.


80.


81.


82.


83.


84.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

amazing pictures! lisboa is beautiful!


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

85.


86.


87.


88.


89. Avenida da República 


90.


91. Campo Pequeno


92.


93.


94.


95.


96.


97.


98. Avenida República


99.


100. Vasco da Gama 


101. Oriente


102.


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

:applause::applause:

amazing pictures!


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

Wonderful pics, i really enjoyed them :cheers: Keep it coming


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

I love the mixed architecture of this city and the funicular.


----------



## Gorky (Sep 8, 2010)

Excelent pictures!
I love my City :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

103. Estação Oriente


104.Torre São Gabriel


105.Edifício Vodafone


106.


107. Estação Oriente


108. Estação Oriente,Torre São Rafael & Centro Comercial Vasco da Gama


109.


110. Centro Comercial Vasco da Gama


111.


112. Parque das Nações


113.


114.


115.


116. Pavilhão Atlântico


117. Pabellones Feria Internacional


118.


119.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates indeed from Lisbon :cheers:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Great,more pics please.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

wow! quite a nice city worth visiting. great mix of the old and the modern buildings.


----------

